# Anybody from Delta staff 05 or Adventure 04 @ ARGO?



## DSM Wall (2 Feb 2006)

Hey, I did Delta company staff this past summer, and was looking for some other people who did delta company staff @ Argonaut this past summer (2005).  Also, I did Adventure course 2 years ago (2004) and was looking for people from 5 pltn of the summer.

Cheers!


----------

